# Tick bites a problem?



## BlackSheepOrganics (Apr 7, 2011)

What do you all do for your goats to keep the ticks off them?  I've not noticed an issue with it before but we have had a tick population explosion this Spring despite the harsh winter.  

With our dogs and cats, we put an herbal mix on them that tends to keep the ticks off.   I'm going to try it with the goats and see if it helps or not.  It's not perfect but it does help greatly with the cats and dogs.

Has anyone had their goats get ill due to tick bites?  My poor girls are bitten up and they are not pleased!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

I have honestly never seen a tick on our goats.  I get 'em...the dogs / cats get em....
I'm sure there have been a few here and there I've missed, but I just haven't seen any on them.  Fleas either.  Maybe they prefer our LGDs...or maybe it's all the guineas / chickens loose out back.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm ready to declare an all out war on the ticks around here!  We have had to pen up our chickens, turkeys, ducks, etc due to the red foxes taking them out in number.  We have 3 young LGD's in training but it will be a while before they can just be turned loose with the fowl.  They are at that stage where everything must be played with and / or mouthed.  They are learning differently and I cannot wait to let everyone roam again!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2011)

During the summer, I usually use CyLence about once a month on mine..  It's mostly to keep flies at bay (a lil bit :/ ) but I've also found dead, dried-up ticks clinging to my goats' ears after using CyLence.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Apr 8, 2011)

I've never heard of CyLence.  I'll have to look it up.  Thank you!


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2011)

It's not organic..  Just so ya know..


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 8, 2011)

And it STINKS.  I put some on the calf we had and OH MY DANG, the barn smelled like a chemical bomb went off.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Apr 8, 2011)

I found a tick on my Lulu goat's eyelid last year.

So about a month ago we went to the farm store and they had nine guineas for sale.

We bought them, and they are out by the barn/woodslot where the goats live/hang out, eating away.  I'm sure hoping they are eating TICKS!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Apr 8, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And it STINKS.  I put some on the calf we had and OH MY DANG, the barn smelled like a chemical bomb went off.


----------



## BlackSheepOrganics (Apr 8, 2011)

I put some herbal mixture on the girls earlier and will see if that helps.  

I offered my sons money for each fox they shoot and kill.  So far 2 are down.  We have a few dens on the property back in the hills so I may be broke by the time they get them all but at least my critters will be able to roam again.  Coyotes are a problem but only at night and they are in the hen house by then and the ducks roost in the trees.


----------



## KFaye (Apr 20, 2011)

The ticks in our yard have gone crazy. The dogs have frontline they are set. The boys are bringing them in and my husband wants to spray the area that we think is the culprit. My concern is we are hopping to get a new goat and she will graze where he wants to spray. Help! What do I do? I need to get rid of the ticks but don't want to contaminate the grazing area


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

BlackSheepOrganics said:
			
		

> I put some herbal mixture on the girls earlier and will see if that helps.
> 
> I offered my sons money for each fox they shoot and kill.  So far 2 are down.  We have a few dens on the property back in the hills so I may be broke by the time they get them all but at least my critters will be able to roam again.  Coyotes are a problem but only at night and they are in the hen house by then and the ducks roost in the trees.


Your DUCKS roost in trees?!?!  Seriously?! That is AWESOME!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

I intend on giving my herd garlic to ward off ticks. I know it works for dogs, cats, and people... I assume it will work the same for goats... just not sure how much to give them. I know for dogs and cats they get 1 tablespoon per day... so should I double, triple, quadruple the amount per goat?


----------



## Bimpnottin (Apr 21, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Your DUCKS roost in trees?!?!  Seriously?! That is AWESOME!!


My Dad's Muscovy ducks do that, they aren't water ducks, they are roosters.  Um, as in sitting not as in chickens.


----------



## Goatherd (Apr 21, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> I intend on giving my herd garlic to ward off ticks. I know it works for dogs, cats, and people... I assume it will work the same for goats... just not sure how much to give them. I know for dogs and cats they get 1 tablespoon per day... so should I double, triple, quadruple the amount per goat?


I have three goats and I took a large head of garlic, put it in the food processor and finely chopped it, mixed it with some molasses and added it to their grain.  They ate it right up and didn't hesitate for a minute.
I've been giving them this weekly, no scientific reason for it, just what I feel works for me.

I should say I divided it equally as each goat eats from their own feeder.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Apr 21, 2011)

Goatherd said:
			
		

> Livinwright Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay.  Thanks.


----------

